# SuperSix Warranty



## Briko (Jun 17, 2009)

So does anyone know what the hell is actually going on at Cannondale? It appears to me they have some real problems with production. I sent my 08 Super to my LBS almost 3 months ago. LBS the next day says great news...They are going to send a new frame out immediatly. They had Matte Black or Red/White Non Mods in stock(56cm). She told me that I should have it in about 2 weeks. Now 3 months later and no one has any answers. I have been riding Cannondales for 15 years and really love them but this is ridiculous. And it is not an isolated incident. Just read the forum and you will find guys that have waited forever for their warranty. Not good Cannondale...


----------



## ridenfish39 (Jun 20, 2008)

My System Six fork cracked and I waited over 3 months for a replacement. I wound up spending $400 on my own for a fork (bought from a member here on the classifieds). I was just at the bike shop today and they still have no word on the replacement fork. I might sell the bike now because they don't seem to want to stand by their warranty. If (when) the frame cracks I probably will be out of luck with that also. Cannondales seem to break a lot, I know a lot of people that have had problems with both the road and mtb frames. It's a shame because they are our shop sponsors and I really like their bikes. My next skinny tire bike will be another Trek. 
FWIW, I cracked my Dos Niner frame and had a warranty replacement in less than 2 weeks, same goes for a GT I wasted years back as well.
Don't offer a lifetime warranty if you won't stand by it.


----------



## Briko (Jun 17, 2009)

Does anyone on this forum work for Cannondale? Something is going on at this company. Just too many people having probelms and not getting timely results. I just don't get it. If it is going to take 3 to 6 months for a warranty then just tell us. Don't say we have these in stock and will get it right out. That is the quickess way to loose business. :mad2:


----------



## CHL (Jun 24, 2005)

Briko:

I know this very well. Bike failed in March. Obtained replacement in November. There have been a few members that have received replacements in a reasonable time frame, ranging from two weeks to two months. 

It really shakes your confidence in the product/product support. Have a coworker that had his Lemond replaced by Trek in just under a month. It shocks me since, dealers don't want to be caught in this position as well. I wonder if this would deter any LBS from carrying Cannondale.

C.


----------



## Briko (Jun 17, 2009)

Confidence? I lost that with that P.O.S. 08 Super. They should have never even sent mine out of the factory. I hate to say it but I do not think I will purchase another frame from C'dale. The bikes ride great but at what cost...


----------



## -dustin (Jan 11, 2009)

The Asia-made frames are a lot nicer than the US-made frames. Just sucks that their production is slow. Helps to have a good rep in your area.


----------



## zamboni (Sep 11, 2003)

What rep ?These is nothing my rep can help on my situation, I ordered a team super six bike since July 10 and ETA is Jan 11 ( not confirm yet by MFG ). Bottom line is Cannondale can't keep up with himod demand production, my LBS only received the none himod models so far I've only seen two himod complete bikes.
My prediction is Cannondale either having problem with materials shortage or yield issue, come on let's face it why it takes 5 to 8 months to produce a small batch of frames. This absolute make no sense if you ask me, bottom line is Cannondale is pissing off whole bunch of loyal brand customers.
Cannondale if you read this thread fix & deal with the problem don't let your customer hanging.


----------



## ph0enix (Aug 12, 2009)

Briko said:


> Does anyone on this forum work for Cannondale? Something is going on at this company. Just too many people having probelms and not getting timely results. I just don't get it. If it is going to take 3 to 6 months for a warranty then just tell us. Don't say we have these in stock and will get it right out. That is the quickess way to loose business. :mad2:


I just emailed this thread's URL to Cannondale's customer service. Let's see what they come back with (if they even respond).


----------



## -dustin (Jan 11, 2009)

Well, you are correct, Cannondale can't keep up, which is why I believe prices went up for 2011. 

We've got a couple hi-mods at the shop. 

Since you've waited this long, might as well cancel the order and upgrade to the Evo. Might get it sooner. Is Cannondale still shipping Team models?


----------



## zamboni (Sep 11, 2003)

This is Wife replacement bike and she prefer the team color over other, will see after holidays if the bike shows up or not.


----------



## -dustin (Jan 11, 2009)

MY 2010 or 2011? I assume 2010. I really wonder if those are still available at all.


----------



## zamboni (Sep 11, 2003)

Slim chance for 2010 still available unless is in 56cm and up.


----------



## Briko (Jun 17, 2009)

Update: LBS finally got a hold of C'dale...Bad Bad News...I will not get the frame until March at the earliest. and its not even a Hi-Mod. At this point I could care less. I am finished with C'dale. I would not reccomend anyone to buy from this company. They have obviously gone through some serious changes that are impacting their customers in a negative manner. maybe its just me but 6 months to warranty a frame is alittle crazy. My carbon CX bike was repaired and repainted by Calfee in only 2 months at the height of the summer bike season. So think about it. You go to your LBS spend $$$ on a Supersix and have a warranty problem. Now you wait for 6 months... NOT GOOD C'DALE...


----------



## zamboni (Sep 11, 2003)

Briko,

CHL waited 8 months for his HM frame replacement ( from 03/10 til 11/10 ) considered 5 months is not too bad. I had an order for a Team edition ordered since July 10 and promised date is Jan 11, not sure what is going on with Cannondale MFG in Far East but lead time is getting longer for bikes to arrive in US market.


----------



## jnbrown (Dec 9, 2009)

Anything good is worth waiting for.


----------



## sjd5729 (Nov 10, 2010)

Just want to add my voice to those frustrated by delays in Cannondale warranty claims. I made a claim in late October/early November and my LBS has said it will probably take until April 2011 for the replacement frame to arrive. That really is too long and cliches about waiting for good things really don't cut it - but what can you do? (The LBS is keeping me up to date and I have no doubt they are doing all they can).


----------



## Briko (Jun 17, 2009)

I wish we had some insider information on exactly what is going on. I think there is some real trouble brewing at Cannondale. I know the local rep is pretty hush hush about all these delays. You can tell he wants to say something or tell a story but can't. Just wonder if any other bike companies are having the same troubles. As far as "anything good is worth waiting for" Yes very true...but by then the SuperSix will be replaced by the "New" road frame...EVO is it??? It will be like a Caad9 to a Caad10. Both great bikes but the 10 is far more superior...Oh well just venting... sorry peeps...


----------



## -dustin (Jan 11, 2009)

is the CAAD10 really "far more superior"? 

I must be spoiled by our rep. There is no way any of our customers would have to wait 5mos for a warranty. That is absolutely absurd.


----------



## zamboni (Sep 11, 2003)

Dustin,

This is true CHL waited 8 months for his himod replacement and mine was promised in Jan 11, the problem is Cannondale is hush hush about the whole thing which I don't appreciated. I don't blame my LBS there is absolute nothing they can help to improve the delivery date, real problem is coming from Cannondale even since Doral took over operation side and decided to move MFG oversea, customer services had gone down the drain seem to me they are not telling the true about what is going on over in Far East.


----------



## -dustin (Jan 11, 2009)

Again, we must be spoiled by our rep. I have noticed no change in warranty issues, and I deal with most of them. A month, max. If anything, I'm glad production has moved overseas because I'm not having to deal with so many out-of-spec rear triangles.


----------



## Briko (Jun 17, 2009)

Dustin, If your Rep is so good then ask him what the hell is going on? When was the last SuperSix you guys had to warranty. CHL is right...What can a Rep do or LBS do if nothing is available. Only thing out there that I have seen are a few complete SS. And no business savy LBS would be stupid enough to part one out for a warranty issue. That is their frame that they bought from C'dale. 8 months is a really long time for a warranty. 1 month to 2 months should be max....From building the frame to shipping it across the pond.


----------



## -dustin (Jan 11, 2009)

I'd rather not ask him, as I'm not suffering any issue. 

Been a few months for a SS warranty. Have had to warranty a couple Synapses, though. 

Basically, a rep can find a shop in his territory that is sitting on the frame you need (perhaps built). Can ask the shop to give it up and credit them for the cost of the bike, give you all the frame, keep hold of the parts himself, then when the real warranty frame comes in, build it up, or send the unused parts back to CD. Hell, if that fails, he can get in touch with the inside rep and see if there's a bike anywhere in the US.


----------



## mtbbmet (Apr 2, 2005)

-dustin said:


> I'd rather not ask him, as I'm not suffering any issue.
> 
> Been a few months for a SS warranty. Have had to warranty a couple Synapses, though.
> 
> Basically, a rep can find a shop in his territory that is sitting on the frame you need (perhaps built). Can ask the shop to give it up and credit them for the cost of the bike, give you all the frame, keep hold of the parts himself, then when the real warranty frame comes in, build it up, or send the unused parts back to CD. Hell, if that fails, he can get in touch with the inside rep and see if there's a bike anywhere in the US.


^^^^^^^^ this.
Happens all the time, and a good rep will take the time to find you a frame if he values your business.


----------



## Devastator (May 11, 2009)

-dustin said:


> I'd rather not ask him, as I'm not suffering any issue.
> 
> Been a few months for a SS warranty. Have had to warranty a couple Synapses, though.
> 
> Basically, a rep can find a shop in his territory that is sitting on the frame you need (perhaps built). Can ask the shop to give it up and credit them for the cost of the bike, give you all the frame, keep hold of the parts himself, then when the real warranty frame comes in, build it up, or send the unused parts back to CD. Hell, if that fails, he can get in touch with the inside rep and see if there's a bike anywhere in the US.



Im pretty sure this or something similar was what was done for my warranty, I got my bike replaced in 6 days.


----------



## sjd5729 (Nov 10, 2010)

I think that being outside the USA doesn't help much... there seems to be very little cannondale stock (let alone HM stuff) in the shops that I have in my area and I kinda suspect that that is a symptom of international distribution issues within cannondale.


----------



## skygodmatt (May 24, 2005)

Cannondale is owned by Dorel Industries who supplies bikes to all the Walmarts. 
They've joined the dark side. 
Are we really surprised with the service going South?


----------



## Tricio (Feb 11, 2009)

It sucks to hear all the warranty replacement problems of everyone, but like Devastator my frame replacement (2010 SuperSix 3) took only about a week.

Maybe since mine was a 63cm it was in less demand & easier to find?


----------



## aengbretson (Sep 17, 2009)

skygodmatt said:


> Cannondale is owned by Dorel Industries who supplies bikes to all the Walmarts.
> They've joined the dark side.
> *Are we really surprised with the service going South?*


Don't you mean going North? Dorel is Canadian after all...


----------



## Briko (Jun 17, 2009)

aengbretson said:


> Don't you mean going North? Dorel is Canadian after all...



Cannondale has now become a Slave to Da'Man......Just a sign of the times...Big Corp buys company with great reputation and drags it to the ground...they could probably careless what happens to customer service...Oh well just hope it last longer than a year like my other one...


----------



## -dustin (Jan 11, 2009)

Yeah, I'm sure they're all sitting around saying "screw the customers." Clearly that's part of their plan.


----------



## CHL (Jun 24, 2005)

-dustin said:


> Yeah, I'm sure they're all sitting around saying "screw the customers." Clearly that's part of their plan.


Hi Dustin:

To be honest, some of us have been long time Cannondale owners. My household has purchased a CAAD2, two CAAD4, two 08 Super Sixes and one CAAD9. Obviously we like the product and would like to stay with the company. 

When the company doesn't act correctly, it puts a damper on the ownership experience. Mind you, you'll find that the majority of us are reasonable individuals. We probably special ordered our bikes and had to wait 1 to 2 months. We don't mind waiting that long to obtain a warranty replacement. 

Look at it from our point of view. I think you would feel like Briko does. At least I had my CAAD9 (replaced my CAAD4, which I bought after my Six had failed) to tie me over. Can you really tell your client that he won't ride for the next six months? I'm in customer service and I guarantee that I would not want to deliver such a message. I certainly hope that you will never have such an unenviable task.

CHL


----------



## Briko (Jun 17, 2009)

Yes Dustin...Try 15 years as a loyal customer of C'dale...I love their bikes...Great Ride...But there comes a point when enough is enough...I am in the same boat as CHL. I have a Caad9 as a backup...We are not being unreasonable. I am not trying to bash C'dale...I hope they get their act together and keep on going. I have been around this industry for a long time. I have never seen anything like this before. 


:mad2: :mad2: :mad2:


----------



## zamboni (Sep 11, 2003)

Just got the words from Cannondale I won't get the team bike until 02/26/11, this order was placed on 07/10 talk about customer service awful if you asked me.
Like Briko mentioned above enough is enough you can only tolerated up to a point.


----------



## sjd5729 (Nov 10, 2010)

Zamboni. You said you got a delivery date from Cannondale. I'd be interested to know if you got that direct from Cannondale or through your LBS and what you had to do to get such a specific reply. Any info will be gratefully received and used by a fellow sufferer.


----------



## CHL (Jun 24, 2005)

Hi Dustin:

You brought up something that was mentioned early last year, this vaunted Evo frame set. At the time, we thought that it was speculation. Are you certain that Cannondale will introduce this frame in the next few months (Giro or Tour)? I wonder if that's the case, then perhaps the Super Six is on its way out and the company has severely reduced its production of current bikes to favor this new model. 

Mind you, I'm completely speculating and do not mean to imply a path that Cannondale will take.

CHL


----------



## sjd5729 (Nov 10, 2010)

CHL said:


> Hi Dustin:
> 
> You brought up something that was mentioned early last year, this vaunted Evo frame set. At the time, we thought that it was speculation. Are you certain that Cannondale will introduce this frame in the next few months (Giro or Tour)? I wonder if that's the case, then perhaps the Super Six is on its way out and the company has severely reduced its production of current bikes to favor this new model.
> 
> ...


Its interesting you should say that. My LBS thought a 2012 bike (evo???) was a possibility instead of 2011 SSHM replacement in April. I thought it was just hot air given the new models aren't usually released anywhere near as early as that but maybe...


----------



## -dustin (Jan 11, 2009)

It's coming. Liquigas is on it now. I'll be really curious to see what zamboni ends up with.

In regards to the other comments: it's a bike. I damn sure wouldn't wait as long as you guys are or have, and there is no way I'd expect a customer to. Riding a particular brand means little. Loyaly to a brand brings little (these days). My customer would be on another bike. If he MUST HAVE a particular bike, deal with the wait. I've personally had one customer wait 6mos for a warranty (a Dogma). He finally put his faith in me and got a different bike from a company that he knows, as well as myself, has his back. 

(he's riding a CAAD9 now)


----------



## zamboni (Sep 11, 2003)

sjd5729 said:


> Zamboni. You said you got a delivery date from Cannondale. I'd be interested to know if you got that direct from Cannondale or through your LBS and what you had to do to get such a specific reply. Any info will be gratefully received and used by a fellow sufferer.



My LBS had the Cannondale inside rep on speaker phone and I could hear the entire conversation, original promised date was 01/15/2011 but when the called was made today they have push out the delivery date to 02/26/11.
Cannondale is waiting for the frame to arrive then assemble the bike in PA and ship out, my prediction is they are having problem with production line in himod model, come on we are not building a jumbo A380 here just a fricking bike frame how hard is it ?
I'm going to give them a call in AM and raise hell, I want my team edition with Campy config, I would not settle with other alternative grouppo, although SRAM is the new sponsor and I don't want it on my bike.


----------



## sjd5729 (Nov 10, 2010)

-dustin said:


> It's coming. Liquigas is on it now. I'll be really curious to see what zamboni ends up with.
> 
> In regards to the other comments: it's a bike. I damn sure wouldn't wait as long as you guys are or have, and there is no way I'd expect a customer to. Riding a particular brand means little. Loyaly to a brand brings little (these days). My customer would be on another bike. If he MUST HAVE a particular bike, deal with the wait. I've personally had one customer wait 6mos for a warranty (a Dogma). He finally put his faith in me and got a different bike from a company that he knows, as well as myself, has his back.
> 
> (he's riding a CAAD9 now)


I'd agree but where the new bike is a warranty replacement you ain't got no choice - the store isn't providing the warranty its cannondale. So its a free/reduced price cannondale and a long wait or full freight on something else right now - no choice for most I would have thought.


----------



## sjd5729 (Nov 10, 2010)

zamboni said:


> My LBS had the Cannondale inside rep on speaker phone and I could hear the entire conversation, original promised date was 01/15/2011 but when the called was made today they have push out the delivery date to 02/26/11.
> Cannondale is waiting for the frame to arrive then assemble the bike in PA and ship out, my prediction is they are having problem with production line in himod model, come on we are not building a jumbo A380 here just a fricking bike frame how hard is it ?
> I'm going to give them a call in AM and raise hell, I want my team edition with Campy config, I would not settle with other alternative grouppo, although SRAM is the new sponsor and I don't want it on my bike.


Sounds like I'll have to pop in to my LBS and keep the pressure up like you are - thanks. BTW -Dustin there's nothing on the cannondale website that suggests the frame the team will be riding this year is anything different from 2011 models - you got some other info re the "evo"?


----------



## -dustin (Jan 11, 2009)

sjd5729 said:


> I'd agree but where the new bike is a warranty replacement you ain't got no choice - the store isn't providing the warranty its cannondale. So its a free/reduced price cannondale and a long wait or full freight on something else right now - no choice for most I would have thought.


Right, the consumer doesn't have a choice. But the shop has some weight to throw around. As of now, I'm not speaking for my shop, but if the customer is upset, and a manufacturer is failing on their end, it's easy enough for a higher-up at the shop to say to the manufacturer, "listen, this is taking far too long. Customer has been reasonable and wants to ride this bike. If you cannot provide us with the bike, we will start to reconsider the lines we carry." I've see that light a fire under some asses elsewhere. Also, it's not unreasonable at this point to say "Hey, get us the frame and cranks now. I don't care where it comes from as long as it is new. We'll get the kit elsewhere and just get credit back from you guys. Now." 

There are 5 people that need to be involved at this point: Shop owner, purchasing manager, outside CD rep, inside CD rep, and customer. 

sjd5729 - yes

Besides zamboni's bike, who else is waiting on something?


----------



## zamboni (Sep 11, 2003)

Dustin,

Believed me my LBS had gone through all options but so far there is no improvement from Cannonade side, the shop owner will meet with the rep tomorrow perhaps he can shed some light on my order.


----------



## apoint (Nov 22, 2010)

Thats why I left cdale and bought a Scott Addict. Best bike for the money by far.


----------



## zamboni (Sep 11, 2003)

Just talked to Cannondale inside sale and they are still waiting for the frame, no further details other than frame shortages. Not sure other MFG facing the same problems as Cannondale experienced.


----------



## Briko (Jun 17, 2009)

Very wierd...You would think that if it was just a shortage of materials or some manufacturing problem that they would just make that information available. All the silence just causes too much speculation. If it is a material shortage because the Boeing 787 is using all the carbon Then say it... It would be ok by alot of people. Doing nothing except pushing peoples arrival dates looses customers...


----------



## zamboni (Sep 11, 2003)

Briko,

First my speculation was materials but I don't think that is the case here, either yield problems or high demand for himod frame. Airbus A380 also use the carbon wings for their planes as well.


----------



## sjd5729 (Nov 10, 2010)

-dustin said:


> Right, the consumer doesn't have a choice. But the shop has some weight to throw around. As of now, I'm not speaking for my shop, but if the customer is upset, and a manufacturer is failing on their end, it's easy enough for a higher-up at the shop to say to the manufacturer, "listen, this is taking far too long. Customer has been reasonable and wants to ride this bike. If you cannot provide us with the bike, we will start to reconsider the lines we carry." I've see that light a fire under some asses elsewhere. Also, it's not unreasonable at this point to say "Hey, get us the frame and cranks now. I don't care where it comes from as long as it is new. We'll get the kit elsewhere and just get credit back from you guys. Now."
> 
> There are 5 people that need to be involved at this point: Shop owner, purchasing manager, outside CD rep, inside CD rep, and customer.
> 
> ...


Thanks -Dustin. I'm waiting on a 2011 Black/raw carbon 54cm SSHM frame and fork only (warranty replacement).


----------



## repro (Nov 11, 2009)

reading your posts, I am getting scared to ride my bike

Wouldn't have guessed it but it seems that everyone posting here already "lost" a dale due to quality issues

just out of interest anybody with similar warranty delivery issues in Europe?


----------



## gus68 (Oct 19, 2010)

Just out of curiousity, what are the failures that are causing the need for a warranty replacement?

Thanks


----------



## CHL (Jun 24, 2005)

gus68 said:


> Just out of curiousity, what are the failures that are causing the need for a warranty replacement?
> 
> Thanks


Failures have ranged from bottom bracket aluminum sleeve delamination from the carbon shell, to cracked seat stay, improper rear triangle alignment and delamination of tube (top & down tube). Devastator had cable stop that ripped out of his 2009 SS6. I don't know if any failure has occured with greater frequency over the other.

CHL


----------



## gus68 (Oct 19, 2010)

Thanks, at least its not coming undone during a ride which would cause an accident.


----------



## Briko (Jun 17, 2009)

gus68 said:


> Thanks, at least its not coming undone during a ride which would cause an accident.



Yes, No need to worry about a catatrophic failure. As far as I know all the problems have been very suddle. Mine took about a year to develope. rear dropout hanger side came unbonded and dropout would move when skewer closed. Looks like almost all the issuses have been due to something coming unbonded or a void in the carbon.


----------



## ridenfish39 (Jun 20, 2008)

CHL said:


> Failures have ranged from bottom bracket aluminum sleeve delamination from the carbon shell, to cracked seat stay, improper rear triangle alignment and delamination of tube (top & down tube). Devastator had cable stop that ripped out of his 2009 SS6. I don't know if any failure has occured with greater frequency over the other.
> 
> CHL


Lots of cracked forks as well, I know of a few others besides mine.


----------



## sjd5729 (Nov 10, 2010)

The latest from LBS - the issue with getting my frame/fork is a lack of stock in Aust - apparently the USA has gotten its hands on nearly all of it. LBS knows I'm not happy and has tried to source non HM and non raw carbon finish but no luck in 54. Frame/fork may now be LATER than April. :cryin: I should add given the last couple of posts that I am not replacing a SS but a 2006 six13 (bought 2007 and loved like a baby) so Cannondale's liftetime warranty will ultimately be fantastic and I have no hesitation in lining up for another.


----------



## gus68 (Oct 19, 2010)

Great outlook!


----------



## newellc (Jul 1, 2010)

My 2009 SSHM developed a crack in the top tube near the seat tube joint last summer. LBS suggested keep riding it till the end of the year and they would talk to C'dale rep. LBS finally got approval to send frame back to C'dale in early January and they confirmed warranty replacement applied. I was told I could get the LIQ team color frame in late May or the CARbon color frame in early April. Four months plus turnaround does seem ridiculus to me, but what other options do I have, at least they're replacing it. Luckily I do have an old Klein I can ride till then. What are the chances the new frame actually arives in May?


----------



## ridenfish39 (Jun 20, 2008)

newellc said:


> My 2009 SSHM developed a crack in the top tube near the seat tube joint last summer. LBS suggested keep riding it till the end of the year and they would talk to C'dale rep.


I can't believe they told you to keep riding a cracked frame. I would have gotten that in writing and notarized. 

I think my System Six is going on Ebay before it cracks and I have to wait a year for a replacement.....


----------



## -dustin (Jan 11, 2009)

Time for me to brag.

Customer brings in 54cm SS Ultimate last week for a tune-up and to get a bunch of wheels glued. I pull it Wednesday 1/26 and find a suspicious crack behind the HT. I call our inside rep and send pictures. Yesterday I email the inside rep to ask how things are progressing. Outside rep sends me an email saying that he's working on it. I tell him when customers' first race is, and color preferences. Note, the city has been shut down yesterday and today due to ice. 

I get word today that a new frame is headed this way, in the customer's 1st color choice. 

Tell me my reps aren't BAMFs.


----------



## gus68 (Oct 19, 2010)

great story but its odd how lobsided the responses are. Anyway, dont post your phone number....


----------



## CHL (Jun 24, 2005)

@ Newellc:

I think it's likely that you will get your bike within that time frame. My warranty replacement (SS6 HM 48CM Nude Carbon) should arrive sometime in March. Zamboni's Liquigas' SS6 HM should arrive at the same time as well. I've seen the non HM SS6 in nude carbon and it has a wicked look to it. Unlike your LBS, I do not recommend that you ride the bike at all. Remember, Carbon fails catastrophically without warning. I would rather hear about a "hurt bicycle" anyday over a "hurt rider."

@ Dustin:

That's great to hear that your client will receive his replacement very soon. Could you rep explain how he was able to procure a replacement so quickly? Did he locate a fully built bike that he is stripping down or is this a new frame from the factory?


----------



## zamboni (Sep 11, 2003)

Seems like Cannondale did not care for a smaller frame size customer, how the hell fif your rep came up with a 54cm himond frame replacement so soon while other need to wait at least a few months to get their replacement frame.
I'm pissed off at Cannondale by pushing the delivery date on my team edition complete bike.WTF Cannondale.


----------



## toshi (Dec 29, 2005)

I think your region has a lot to do with warranty response, and probably more importantly, the cannondale volume your individual store does. I warrantied a couple of frames through a large-ish chain store in Northern California and never had to wait long for replacement frames. And the consensus on the US-made supersix frames is spot-on -- vastly, vastly inferior build and finish quality compared to the asian versions.


----------



## Briko (Jun 17, 2009)

-dustin said:


> Time for me to brag.
> 
> Customer brings in 54cm SS Ultimate last week for a tune-up and to get a bunch of wheels glued. I pull it Wednesday 1/26 and find a suspicious crack behind the HT. I call our inside rep and send pictures. Yesterday I email the inside rep to ask how things are progressing. Outside rep sends me an email saying that he's working on it. I tell him when customers' first race is, and color preferences. Note, the city has been shut down yesterday and today due to ice.
> 
> ...


Thats exactly the same response I got from C'dale...Now they say it won't be here until March...Let us know how it goes...


----------



## tranzformer (Dec 27, 2007)

-dustin said:


> Time for me to brag.
> 
> Customer brings in 54cm SS Ultimate last week for a tune-up and to get a bunch of wheels glued. I pull it Wednesday 1/26 and find a suspicious crack behind the HT. I call our inside rep and send pictures. Yesterday I email the inside rep to ask how things are progressing. Outside rep sends me an email saying that he's working on it. I tell him when customers' first race is, and color preferences. Note, the city has been shut down yesterday and today due to ice.
> 
> ...


Just curious what state/region you are in?


----------



## -dustin (Jan 11, 2009)

Dirty South


----------



## zamboni (Sep 11, 2003)

All promises but no delivery, I had an order for complete team bike since last July and I was told there is no 48cm size frame available to build the bike, that is a lame excuse we are not talking about Airbus A380 or Boeing 787 here just a fricking himod carbon frame.


----------



## -dustin (Jan 11, 2009)

Got frame on Tuesday.


----------



## Briko (Jun 17, 2009)

WOW!!! Good For you guys...Hopefully ours will be along very soon. What did he get? Color??? I was told that I would get a Non Mod in Red/White for my 2008 Super. I can't really complain. The Non Mod is better than the 08 SS.:thumbsup:


----------



## sjd5729 (Nov 10, 2010)

Hey -dustin that's a great result. I don't suppose you have any phone numbers fax numbers or some other contact details for Cannondale HQ in the US other than the generic things on the cannondale website - I'd like to agitate the delay in obtaining my frame without going through Aust coz I reckon that's where the roadblock starts for me. (Ideally I'd like to have a polite word with the GM and let him know the situation but I'd settle for a polite secretary somewhere in the basement of the company who might take a message... at least I'd feel like I'd done something)


----------



## capt_phun (Jun 14, 2004)

Took a total of 5 days for my 52cm Super Six to come in from the time I brought the frame to the dealer. That is service!


----------



## Briko (Jun 17, 2009)

UPDATE: Finally my replacement frame came in this week. I picked it up today. Very Very Happy with it. They sent a NonMod Red/White frame only. The frame is far superior to the 08, 09 supers. I do not understand why the Made in the USA models were not like this. Building it back up tonight so should have picks soon. :thumbsup:


----------



## zamboni (Sep 11, 2003)

capt_phun said:


> Took a total of 5 days for my 52cm Super Six to come in from the time I brought the frame to the dealer. That is service!


Was that a high mod or regular version super six ?


----------



## capt_phun (Jun 14, 2004)

Regular Super Six


----------



## zamboni (Sep 11, 2003)

capt_phun said:


> Regular Super Six



That was great but for himod version it's a very long wait.


----------



## TiRelax (Jun 28, 2009)

It's been a while since I've posted here. Feels like I'm in counseling talking about my life problems  . Story starts that I had to wait about 5 months for my 09 SSHM. Had a blast riding it. Won many group sprints. Good times.

Back from my ride this past Sunday I started hearing a creaking noise. I thought my carbon seat post needed to be checked and continued enjoying my ride. By the time I was cooling down through my subdivision you could have heard me come a mile away with a the racket it was making. I took my bike to the shop on Monday, they stripped the frame almost bare, and still couldn't find the source. Anywhere you touched it it would creak. Crazy.

The CDale rep was scheduled to come in today, and after examining it decided it should be replaced. They were still there at closing time when I called, looking for availability around the region. So I am due a call tomorrow to learn what they have [not] found and how long it will take. Not feeling very confident reading this thread here :cryin: 

I know the 2011 reviews say it is a much better bike, but man.... I liked bike! I was to have traded in my CAAD7. Luckily I held on to it. Time to go "old" school. :thumbsup: 

http://forums.roadbikereview.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=184093&d=1259124407


----------



## Briko (Jun 17, 2009)

TiRelax said:


> It's been a while since I've posted here. Feels like I'm in counseling talking about my life problems  . Story starts that I had to wait about 5 months for my 09 SSHM. Had a blast riding it. Won many group sprints. Good times.
> 
> Back from my ride this past Sunday I started hearing a creaking noise. I thought my carbon seat post needed to be checked and continued enjoying my ride. By the time I was cooling down through my subdivision you could have heard me come a mile away with a the racket it was making. I took my bike to the shop on Monday, they stripped the frame almost bare, and still couldn't find the source. Anywhere you touched it it would creak. Crazy.
> 
> ...


I was in the same boat as you. I loved my 08 SS. Your wait should not be that long for a nonmod SS. It is amazing how much better the 11SS is to the 08/09's. Everything from ride to paint to the finishing details...You will not be disappointed...


----------



## TiRelax (Jun 28, 2009)

I relayed to the shop owner the sentiments in this thread and he said in front of the rep that they would not let it be that long. He also insisted that my hi-mod would be replaced with a hi-mod (or hopefully an Evo :thumbsup: ). 

I don't want to wait 5 months or 8 months, but since I'm bracing myself for the worst, who knows what will happen? I'm training on my CAAD with a compact crank for an upcoming mountain trip in GA. So it will be a couple of months before I will miss the flat land setup of my S6. But I won't tell them that :wink5:

I'll keep you guys posted.


----------



## CHL (Jun 24, 2005)

It will all depend on what Cannondale has in the production pipeline. The EVO is not ready for launch yet, as we are still in 2011. If the EVO comes out, it will debut at the Giro or Tour and then be on sale very late this year. That's if the pattern holds for previous bikes.

Like you, I kept my trusty CAAD4, which I replaced with a wonderful CAAD9. Glad I didn't get rid of the aluminum bike. Can't go wrong with those. I don't think I've read about a CAAD warranty replacement yet.

chl


----------



## metoou2 (Mar 18, 2009)

TiRelax thanks for the posts. Keep us updated. 
I still think its odd how some guys with warrantied '08 or '09 S Sixes get the non-mod frame and some get the Hi-mod frame. Seems to be an issue with how much 'pull' the shop owner has.............meaning how big his account is. And it seems to depend on who the rep is and how much influence they have at Cannondale. 
Based on "stories" I've heard in person, every single bike shop wrench or manager has had NO problems getting a Hi-mod when there '08 or '09 S Six failed. Of course Cannondale doesn't want disgruntled shop personal selling their product do they.


----------



## TiRelax (Jun 28, 2009)

new frame its on its way! Will get it next week. They had no hi-mod available but I was given the option to wait. Given the replies on this forum, the number of disappointments while waiting for my first frame, plus Briko's feedback I decided to go with the regular.
according to the Cdale rep the US plant was well setup to make the best alum frames. Not so much for carbon. They're seeing better quality coming from abroad for those. 
Not too happy to go one step below but it's a step up from what I had.


----------



## Briko (Jun 17, 2009)

Honestly I rode a HiMod and cannot tell the difference between the Nonmod and Himod other than the weight on a scale. It all depends how long you want to wait. My only argument with Cannondale was a *HUGE* lack of communication . The warranty states they will give you same or better. The nonmod 11 Super is far better than the 08 I had. The bike is wicked light with my record group. Of course if they give you a choice then Himod all the way. For me, all they had available at the time was nonmod black/white or red/white.


----------



## Lil Dale (Feb 19, 2009)

TiRelax said:


> according to the Cdale rep the US plant was well setup to make the best alum frames. Not so much for carbon. They're seeing better quality coming from abroad for those.


I think those of us with the 07 System Six would disagree with the rep.
That being said, it's true the 08/09 Supers had a lot of problems in reliability, finish and ride.


----------



## Bullvine (Sep 9, 2009)

-dustin said:


> is the CAAD10 really "far more superior"?
> 
> I must be spoiled by our rep. There is no way any of our customers would have to wait 5mos for a warranty. That is absolutely absurd.


A buddy of mine has the caad10 were both size 54 I got a chance to put a few miles on it he wanted to compare it to my caad9 and vice versa.

The caad10 felt good stiff but not harsh and responsive kinda like my caad9. It's said to be a few grams lighter if that's your thing. I tend to ignor grams after my 180 pound butt
2 bottles of water and my saddle bag with fixit gear hops aboard what's a few grams between friends.


----------



## TiRelax (Jun 28, 2009)

Ok. So I've had the new S6 frame now for over a month. I was holding on updates because I wanted to get some miles on to really make the comparison. Now with 350 miles here's my impression.
Weight wise the non-hi mod is prob the same as the 09 hi mod. Couldn't care about a few grams here or there. But ride on the new frame is absolutely stiffer yet more efficient and more comfy. I rode a hard 60 miles yesterday over some rougher pavements and it felt so smooth I was fresh and didn't stop at our 40 mile break. My garmin shows over the same mileage that stats are up slightly from the previous frame and I can tell the difference in the reduced effort keeping a high pace over a long haul. Keep in mind I have transferred all my old parts and only the frame changed.
Top speed is still TBD as I've been unable yet to go for the sprints in the past month. At 30.6mph so far Max speed in the pack pace some guys are still popping off the front. When I reach better form later next month I hope to have a chance to go for it. My conclusion is a big thumbs up for the new S6 for comfort and efficiency.


----------



## Bizman (Apr 27, 2011)

Wow,
I rode a 1998 Super V 900 Cannondale (CD) for 11 years with no problems other than wear and tear items. I started looking for a new bike last August and wanted to get another CD but they had nothing in a 29er with full supension so I went with the Santa Cruise Tallboy. I can't say enough good about that bike and wish Santa Cruise offered a road bike. 

Lately, I have been thinking about also getting into road biking and have now just started looking for a road bike the last couple weeks. I really wanted to get another CD after the good run I had with the Super V 900 I had. I tested the Supersix and Synapse models with 105 specs to see how they fit along with the Spec Tarmac and Roubaix models which were both speced out in Ultegra specs. 

After the testing of the 4 bikes on the same route back to back the Roubaix felt the best despite how much I wanted to like the CD better. The Roubaix I am told is sold out for the 2011 year in my size (52). I was then thinking to get the Synapse Hi Mod Dura Ace but after reading this thread I think I will not get a Cannondale to avoid taking a chance on warranty replacement and the time it takes. 

I have also been looking at the Bianchi Infinito in Anthem or Ultegra specs which has my attention. I have read allot of good about those and no real frame problems. Sorry Cannondale, I just can't take a chance with you again till things get better with customer support and quickness of warranty issues.

I have also had the bad taste left in your mouth when you get the "run around" from company's (Motorcycle company's come to mind) not being truthful with you. I own a business and I would rather lose business by telling the truth and giving people answers they don't want to hear (truthfully) than lead people to believe something only to find out it doesn't happen and then you wait some more. Very easy way to lose customers!

Bizman


----------

